# Urban 75 Fifa 09 online thread.



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think we should have a urban fifa 09 online league, much interest, yay or nah?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

Fo' sho'


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

can it be done cross format then? of so thats amazing!

Havent got a copy yet but umm this would possibly make me get it more quickly.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2009)

afraid it's not cross platform, tis would be for the xbox.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope we do see a cross-format online game day, but I doubt we ever will.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2009)

yay.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hope we do see a cross-format online game day, but I doubt we ever will.



Yeah me too, now that each console has some kind of storage there's nothing stopping it really other than the technical/publisher side...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2009)

ohh well as it happens i would own it for the xbox so umm yeah i dont have a copy of the game or an xbox live account yet(too broke) but count me in anyway.

If this gets set up im sure i can get it done.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

I have just started playing FIFA 09 online and have been trashed,
6-0,4-0 and 9-1 
Not very enjoyable 
But i didnt quit.But kind of gave up in the 9-1 defeat.
(cheeky fucker wanted a rematch.)
Anyway are there any nice Urbanites who would like a game or two now ?
I know you will play fairly and give me a chance.

(If so PM me for my gamertag.)

I'm on XBox360.

I'm VERY new to online gaming.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe later ? 

(or still now.)


----------



## revol68 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Maybe later ?
> 
> (or still now.)



If your still on I'm nothingnegated add me and I'll play you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok he beat everytime. 
Congrats Revolv68.
I will be better on the more realistic FIFA 10 !

I do like the idea of having an Urban75, "Goodbye to FIFA 09",
tournament on here.
Group stage plus knockout.
Someone more experienced at these matters to organise.


----------



## Silva (Sep 11, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I hope we do see a cross-format online game day, but I doubt we ever will.



Old thread, but some of the new Games for Windows - Live will feature Windows - X360 gaming. Between consoles, however, seems much more unlikely, unless EA manages to break away from Sony and Microsoft (and they try it yearly, mind).


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm up for it.  I'm rubbish too.

my tag is "jakenclair".

Probably won't be about till sunday or so though....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not bragging but..........

I have just scored my first goal from a freekick.
(It was near the half wayline )

I have saved it and uploaded it to EA Sports.

Yay to me.


(I have only had FIFA 09 for about a month.
But just could not do the freekick thing.)

Until now ..........it might have been a fluke but it looks deliberate and it kind of was.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm not bragging but..........
> 
> I have just scored my first goal from a freekick.
> (It was near the half wayline )
> ...



Deliberate bump............(yellow card ?)

No ref....." i went for the bump because someone might like a game now."

(Never won a game online with 09.) 

But now is my time............

(and i missed MOTD as i'm trying to complete a season without simming a match,worth 100g on Xbox360.)


Pissed but ready to play.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 20, 2009)

I must be,"Out of the loop."


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2009)

I couldn't see a friend request when I turned my machine on yesterday....

I'll add you today.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> I couldn't see a friend request when I turned my machine on yesterday....
> 
> I'll add you today.



Thanks


----------

